# Timmy @ 2 Months & 8 lbs Pit. Lab/Mastiff Mix



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

Sadie's Gallery Coming Soon, Im pretty sure in same thread! Enjoy. He probably looks skinny in some photos as he was skinny when I got him from lady but eating well now and just had all his 1st round of shots


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes a very cute fella!


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

awww...he's cute. love the pic of him sleeping.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I really love the reds!


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

thats one cute little fella!


----------

